# Bugpac's Tinboats Box pass



## Bugpac (Apr 2, 2011)

This other is getting drug out. I'm game to start a new one and send it off first. add your name to the list if you wanna get in on it. Well take 6 guys plus myself that likely gets it done by mid may. I can ship first on Monday. My goal is not to throw away a bunch of stuff i don't use, that i know others will. I could really care less what comes back to myself.

Rules: Flat rate box for 10.95. No junk, usable items only. Plastics need to be unopened packages. Dont be afraid to send or take a reel, that's why its in there. You get 4 business days to get it back in the mail, if this isn't doable don't join. You must have made at least 4 posts in March to join. Let us know when it arrives and when it leaves. Ill send off first. Must be fishing or boating related items. Try to replace value with value, If ya cant that's fine to.


1:Bugpac
2:Andy
3:lswoody
4:Queencitybassman
5:jbakerinc
6:begs
7ne100grand


----------



## Andy (Apr 2, 2011)

I too was wondering about the other one. 
Count me in on this one.
If the other one takes off I'll still do it too.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 3, 2011)

Put me in too BP.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Apr 3, 2011)

im in


----------



## jbakerinc (Apr 8, 2011)

Ill be in.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 10, 2011)

Come on guys, need 2 more.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 21, 2011)

2 more guys, Either way i am randomly selecting Sunday for an addy and shipping on Monday.


----------



## jbakerinc (Apr 21, 2011)

good call. Im ready.


----------



## cali27 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll be in if it does not cost too much to ship north of the border.


----------



## one100grand (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm in if there's still a spot open


----------



## begs (Apr 22, 2011)

I dont have 4 post in march but if you will let me in Im game. im on the forum 1-4 times a day....


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 22, 2011)

Oneonehundred and bigs are in, Cali, flat rate international is 42.00.. Id rather see you go buy you some new stuff for that kind of money...


----------



## begs (Apr 22, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Oneonehundred and bigs are in, Cali, flat rate international is 42.00.. Id rather see you go buy you some new stuff for that kind of money...





is that bigs or begs


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 22, 2011)

begs


----------



## one100grand (Apr 23, 2011)

woohoo!!! I've been wanting to get in on one of these for some time and I always seem to be too slow to get in on it


----------



## begs (Apr 23, 2011)

Heck yea that is sweet :LOL2:


----------



## begs (Apr 25, 2011)

So when do we start this?


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 25, 2011)

Ill get it done 1 day this week. Probably box it up tomorrow, been busy.


----------



## begs (Apr 25, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Ill get it done 1 day this week. Probably box it up tomorrow, been busy.




Thats fine I know how it is, sucks being busy but in turn cant complain to much, just making sure everything is still good to go.....cool this should be fun


----------



## one100grand (Apr 26, 2011)

Please send me a personal message when this gets up and running - I'm fairly busy at work and I haven't been able to get on tinboats as much lately. As soon as I get the box, I will get it sent out, just won't be on as often as I'm used to.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 26, 2011)

Let's do it!!!!!


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 26, 2011)

Random.org here is the list.

1. 5:jbakerinc
2. 3:lswoody
3. 7ne100grand
4. 6:begs
5. 4:Queencitybassman
6. 2:Andy
7. 1:Bugpac

Timestamp: 2011-04-27 01:45:54 UTC


Jbakerinc send me your mailing addy via pm.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 26, 2011)

Ill mail the first box off on Friday.


----------



## jbakerinc (Apr 27, 2011)

number 1 baby!!!!

pm sent.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 29, 2011)

Its in the mail.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 29, 2011)

WooooooooHooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbakerinc (Apr 30, 2011)

SAAAAAAAAAA WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!


----------



## begs (May 1, 2011)

Heck yea!!!!!!!! =D> =D>


----------



## jbakerinc (May 2, 2011)

BOX RECEIVED!!!! HOLY CRAP!!!!!

Ill get this turned around asap.


----------



## Andy (May 2, 2011)

Cool deal. :beer:


----------



## lswoody (May 3, 2011)

jbakerinc said:


> BOX RECEIVED!!!! HOLY CRAP!!!!!
> 
> Ill get this turned around asap.




Cool!!!! Will be anixously waiting!!!


----------



## begs (May 4, 2011)

ohhh man Im am the 4th one and I cant wait how exciting :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## jbakerinc (May 4, 2011)

TONS OF GOODIES!!!








Already in the mail to #2, dropped off at lunch today.


----------



## begs (May 4, 2011)

:shock: looks like some nice stuff, hmmmmm I could possibly use a baitcaster to try :wink:


----------



## one100grand (May 5, 2011)

Looks AMAZING! Anyone down the line from me tell me if you fish specific baits or have specific needs, I'll try and throw stuff in for future generations if I can!


----------



## lswoody (May 5, 2011)

Nice looking stuff!!!!! Now I'm very anxiously awaiting!!!!! one100grand pm me your address.


----------



## Bugpac (May 5, 2011)

The idea is to take pics of what you get but not what you send, then its a surprise. In the zip lock bags there is some kicking striper plugs. pics dont show it off much. Have fun with it.


----------



## jbakerinc (May 5, 2011)

yeah i could have used them around here. didnt want to take too much..lol


----------



## begs (May 5, 2011)

one100grand said:


> Looks AMAZING! Anyone down the line from me tell me if you fish specific baits or have specific needs, I'll try and throw stuff in for future generations if I can!





I have to say I like my crankbaits, shallow and med divers :wink: :wink:


----------



## one100grand (May 6, 2011)

begs said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> > Looks AMAZING! Anyone down the line from me tell me if you fish specific baits or have specific needs, I'll try and throw stuff in for future generations if I can!
> ...



Will definitely see what I can do!


----------



## jbakerinc (May 9, 2011)

Did the box show up yet???


----------



## lswoody (May 9, 2011)

jbakerinc said:


> Did the box show up yet???


Not yet. Thought it might show up Sat. but when It didn't, I was sure it would be here today. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## jbakerinc (May 9, 2011)

i get nervous when shipping stuff that takes more than 2-3 days. idk. I guess late Thurs. tomorrow will be 3 days.


----------



## lswoody (May 10, 2011)

jbakerinc said:


> i get nervous when shipping stuff that takes more than 2-3 days. idk. I guess late Thurs. tomorrow will be 3 days.


I'm the same way. Not trying to make you more nervous but it didn't come today either.


----------



## jbakerinc (May 10, 2011)

what the Hell!!!!! ok im really nervous now.


----------



## one100grand (May 10, 2011)

Do we have a tracking number or anything along those lines?


----------



## jbakerinc (May 11, 2011)

Well you know how it works. I have shipped all over the world through eBay and other sites. Always get delivery confirmation........ well almost always. figured I got it with no confirmation and Its going Priority whats the worst that could happen right....... [-o<


----------



## lswoody (May 11, 2011)

It didn't come today either but don't freak out just yet. Sometimes the mail is very slow and at times it gets sent in the wrong direction. I sent some pork baits to a guy in Arizona about a yr. ago and after 2 weeks he still hadn't gotten it. Well I called him and he wasn't to upset even though he had paid me $20 for them. But about a month later he sent me an email and said he got them. So it all worked out. Hopefully by the end of this week it'll be here.


----------



## jbakerinc (May 11, 2011)

this seriously blows. Great first passbox and I somehow lose it. Just bust out the ban hammer now.


----------



## Bugpac (May 11, 2011)

Na, give it till friday before you worry.


----------



## jbakerinc (May 12, 2011)

well??????? [-o<


----------



## lswoody (May 12, 2011)

It came today!!!!!!!!    The next person on the list, please pm me your address.


----------



## jbakerinc (May 13, 2011)

:lol: =D> :LOL2: :lol: =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## lswoody (May 14, 2011)

jbakerinc said:


> :lol: =D> :LOL2: :lol: =D> =D> =D> =D>


Yeah!!!!!! Just waiting on one100grand to pm me his address so I can keep this thing going. He might be out of town?????


----------



## begs (May 15, 2011)

sweet after him I am next in line better go pick up some stuff this week,


----------



## Andy (May 16, 2011)

You guys need to hurry up... LOL 
I'm just a little anxious...

:beer:


----------



## one100grand (May 16, 2011)

lswoody said:


> Yeah!!!!!! Just waiting on one100grand to pm me his address so I can keep this thing going. He might be out of town?????





one100grand said:


> Please send me a personal message when this gets up and running - I'm fairly busy at work and I haven't been able to get on tinboats as much lately. As soon as I get the box, I will get it sent out, just won't be on as often as I'm used to.


 :-k


----------



## lswoody (May 16, 2011)

Got your pm one100grand. The box will be going out tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## juggernoob (May 17, 2011)

Bugpac, can you add me to the list?


----------



## Bugpac (May 17, 2011)

juggernoob said:


> Bugpac, can you add me to the list?



yes.


----------



## lswoody (May 17, 2011)

The box is headin your way one100grand!!!!!!!!


----------



## one100grand (May 18, 2011)

lswoody said:


> The box is headin your way one100grand!!!!!!!!



\/ :LOL2:


----------



## one100grand (May 18, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> juggernoob said:
> 
> 
> > Bugpac, can you add me to the list?
> ...



Hey Bugpac, what would you think about making this list ever-running? When it gets back to you, just re-up the thing if folks are still interested. I think that would be awesome and I know I'd pretty much be in for the long haul.


----------



## begs (May 18, 2011)

I think I would be in for it too!!!


----------



## jbakerinc (May 18, 2011)

Oh yeah I miss the box already.


----------



## lswoody (May 18, 2011)

jbakerinc said:


> Oh yeah I miss the box already.



Me too!!!!!


----------



## Bugpac (May 18, 2011)

Maybe, lets see how this goes.


----------



## one100grand (May 20, 2011)

Got the box yesterday - my wife was so excited when it came b/c she wanted stuff from it too! Swapped out a bunch of stuff and learned that woody likes frogs...whoever's next PM me the address so it can get shipped!

edit: yes I took pics, didn't upload them to my comp yet.


----------



## begs (May 20, 2011)

=D> sent u my address 100grand.... Man cant wait till I get this....


----------



## one100grand (May 20, 2011)

begs said:


> =D> sent u my address 100grand.... Man cant wait till I get this....



It's cool to wait until next Friday to ship it, right? No biggie about the holiday weekend coming up or anything... :LOL2:


----------



## Queencitybassman (May 20, 2011)

Im confused did i get skipped? i thought i was 3rd or 4th on the lists?


----------



## begs (May 20, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Random.org here is the list.
> 
> 1. 5:jbakerinc
> 2. 3:lswoody
> ...



U are 5th


----------



## Bugpac (May 20, 2011)

Jugernoob is gonna be 7th then to me as well.


----------



## one100grand (May 25, 2011)

Here are the promised pictures...sorry it took so long, had a long weekend and the start of a long week! Obviously I needed some help picking stuff out and there was no shortage of help available!


----------



## begs (May 25, 2011)

:lol: recieved box today wait for my son to get home from school cause he wants to look through it too....


----------



## Bugpac (May 28, 2011)

Begs, post pics of how it came. Is it ready for the mail yet?


----------



## begs (May 28, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Begs, post pics of how it came. Is it ready for the mail yet?




I will have pics up tonight, mail yes its ready but working till 6pm will b sent first thing tues morning.....

Next in line pm me address!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BassAddict (May 28, 2011)

Just a little tip to help move this along faster, you do not need to make time to stop by the post office. Postage can be printed online when using usps flat rate boxes (its cheaper too!) and after printing postage you can also schedule a pickup, during pickup you can also specify various locations at the house for the package to be picked up at


----------



## begs (May 28, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Just a little tip to help move this along faster, you do not need to make time to stop by the post office. Postage can be printed online when using usps flat rate boxes (its cheaper too!) and after printing postage you can also schedule a pickup, during pickup you can also specify various locations at the house for the package to be picked up at




Bass addict that is a good thing to know.... I will have to remember this for next time


----------



## Andy (May 31, 2011)

1. jbakerinc
2. lswoody
3. one100grand
4. begs
5. Queencitybassman
6. Andy
7. juggernoob 
8. Bugpac

I'm starting to itch...


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 1, 2011)

If you decide to do anothe one, or if your going to run it again and loose a member I would like to get in on it.


----------



## one100grand (Jun 1, 2011)

Any pics yet?


----------



## lswoody (Jun 1, 2011)

one100grand said:


> Any pics yet?


Been wondering that too.


----------



## begs (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry guys pics are coming


----------



## begs (Jun 1, 2011)

Holy crap guys I am so sorry for this, of course I get this on the most insane weekend ever lol. I apoligize for taking so long to get the pics up, the box is sent out and on its way to queencity. Hope he enjoys it... So here is the pics of how I got it


----------



## begs (Jun 6, 2011)

queencity you get the box? yet.....


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes i got the box it should go out monday


----------



## Andy (Jun 11, 2011)

WOOO HOOOO

PM sent


----------



## begs (Jun 15, 2011)

Queencitybassman said:


> Yes i got the box it should go out monday




got any pics???


----------



## Andy (Jun 17, 2011)

Just wondering if the box has went out yet?


----------



## Andy (Jun 21, 2011)

got the box, PM sent for addy.


----------



## juggernoob (Jun 30, 2011)

Received the Box today.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 9, 2011)

Is this thing done or what?????


----------



## juggernoob (Jul 10, 2011)

lswoody said:


> Is this thing done or what?????



I'll start Box Pass #4 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 10, 2011)

Cool!!!!!


----------



## begs (Jul 10, 2011)

That would be sweet....


----------

